# My purchse!



## jswebco (Jul 8, 2011)

I was thinking about purchasing this computer.

I am a graphics designer and web designer with Adobe CS4 Design Premium.

Will it be a good fit for the program I run along with the normal microsoft 2007 etc.

I am not really as smart with computers as I am with the web. Any help is appreciated.

Here is this computer: HP 20" All-in-One Desktop PC - Walmart.com

Will this computer fit my needs?:wave:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I wouldn't touch it. Find someone to build one for you or try building it yourself.


----------



## Jargar4213 (Jul 1, 2011)

I disagree. I think it looks like a good computer. I would strongly consider it if I were you.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

It is really just a basic computer. Medium speed dual core proc, 4 GB memory, onboard graphics. Most likely no provision for any type of upgrades, so once purchased, there is no making it faster. It will run the indicated software; though how well it will run it is anyone's guess.

Realistically, for professional use, you should be looking for something with a 4 or 6 core processor, 8-12 GB of memory and strong graphics.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

As a graphics designer you will be disappointed in the performance of that computer. For everyday use, IE surfing the internet, emails, watching online videos it will be fine. For doing graphics designing it will be slow, choppy and a waste of money. Take a look at our builds section that are configured by experts that have great knowledge in the building of systems.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

ebackhus said:


> I wouldn't touch it. Find someone to build one for you or try building it yourself.


100% agree



Jargar4213 said:


> I disagree. I think it looks like a good computer. I would strongly consider it if I were you.


I wouldn't touch it if it was free.


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

As a media professional you'll find it tough to get an AIO to perform to your needs. Most won't have a firewire port, so hooking up a good digital video camera isn't going to be realistic. You are limited to only external drives for your projects (you REALLY should have your documents, projects, media, etc on a separate physical drive from your system drive, and you should back it up regularly -- yes, this means THREE drives as a media professional -- fastish medium sized for system drive, office and internet stuff, etc (7200 RPM 320GB, say); fast large internal or external for media/project work (7200 or 10k RPM, 1TB+), and at least one really big external for regular backing up (1.5TB or higher)). Drives fail. If your system drive fails, you can still pop your projects into a rented computer. If your project drive fails, you still have your backup.

Those logistics rule out AIOs for the most part, regardless of the nuts and bolts of RAM and processor speed.

AIO is cool, but, go for a Mac mini instead, if you're worried about footprint, and get a nice monitor.

jw


----------

